# Degenerative Myelopathy DNA test (free)



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

I wanted to share some info on DNA testing that is available at University of Missouri to test for the DM gene. I became aware of it through University of Guelph when my dog started having back trouble. This was one of the process of elimination steps done to figure out what is going on. 

I'm just wondering if any breeders are testing for this yet ? The results show as Normal, Carrier, or Affected. 

I'm testing all my dogs I'm currently breeding or considering breeding in the future and crossing my fingers and hoping for good results. 

The testing right now is free, just the cost for vet charges for draw and shipping time etc. 

Here is the info: http://www.caninegeneticdiseases.net/


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm assuming this test is breed specific?


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

No its not breed specific. They can test for the DM gene in any breed of dog including mixes.


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

that's pretty interesting. do you know what breeds its most prevelant in?


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I know that it comes up in GSDs but I don't know about any other breeds though.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sanda Stankovic said:


> that's pretty interesting. do you know what breeds its most prevelant in?


GSD, Weimaraner, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Old English Sheepdog, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Lab, Belgian Sheepdog .... maybe more. 

GSDs appear to have a predisposition. Also, I believe that only the GSD version is considered (so far) to be an autoimmune disease.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

To add to the list, Dobermann, Briard, Fila Brasileiro, GSD - there are probably more breeds that I know not of.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> To add to the list, Dobermann, Briard, Fila Brasileiro, GSD - there are probably more breeds that I know not of.



Yes, the list grows as better diagnoses are made. :-(


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I submitted both my purebred Malinois as part of an earlier research project they were doing as the research is being done at my vet school (they were both negative, yay!). Having seen a few dogs (all GSDs) with DM, I'd be getting breeding stock tested in that breed. And as Connie and other mentioned, there are others out there.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As of recemt years (maybe 1-2) the GSD is being tested for spinal anomalities but I don't think it's compuslory.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I just checked this out as I want to test Judge for it before I breed him. It is not free, it costs $65. A good price though and I'll be testing him soon. 

Courtney


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Correct, it is not free. The fee is $65 and it is done through OFA. It is also not a blood test, so blood draws and veterinary visits are not required. It is a simple swab on the inside of the cheek. They send you the kit, you swab the dog, rub the swab on the test strip, and mail it back.

We've added this test to our standard health screening and are now doing it with all our breeding dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I heard Liz Hansen (one of the researchers on the team at the vet school) was attending confirmation shows and taking samples for free. I'm glad they can do a cheek swab test now. My two had a blood test.


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, somehow its still free around here; samples are still going to University of Missouri (as of a few weeks ago) Certificate comes from University too. And even at $65 its reasonable for sure, I agree the cheek swab is much better- but I'm taking 4 for blood tests on Thursday  

Hope all goes well !


----------

